# Can't Eat Out



## pinkpearl (Apr 2, 2011)

I've elminated fast foods from my diet except for Subway which seems to be okay for me. Even Chick-fil-a just makes me sick...and restaurants are another story...it seems that the food is way to greasy, salted, or spicy to be okay with. I'm having trouble with the many times family and friends want to go out to eat somewhere and invite me. So I try to pick a meal that will sit well with my system but it seems it never does...right before and after I have to use the bathroom. We went to Cracker Barrel where I ordered a BLT sandwich and fries the other day and the flare up is still present. The thing is I've eatten several BLT's before and haven't had issues...now I have issues...maybe their bacon was too greasy, not sure.I'm not sure what to do with going on trips or on vacation...usually we eat out all the time on the road/etc.Anyone else have similar problems with eatting out?


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

I have the same problem. Even at a restaurant that has good food, I usually find that they cook with too much fat (even grilled chicken or fish) and I end up in pain the next day. Unfortunately I rarely go out for meals (3 -5 times a year). That means my family doesn't either. I have to go to a wedding this summer and I don't know what I'm going to do about the meal..... It's already stressing me.It is hard if your friends and family eat out a lot.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Restaurant food is typically fattier than what people eat at home and often in larger quantities.Larger, fattier meals make the colon much more active than smaller, leaner meals. Sometimes lettuce and salad things can have some preservatives on them that you wouldn't normally use at home an those can bother people (with or without IBS and cause GI symptoms). Sometimes it is how much of which condiments they add that can really up the fat content in some places.Most places could make you steamed veggies or plain baked potato on the side or rice. Grilled meat and ask for sauces on the side and no added fat when ordering can help you find things you can eat. Fast food is going to be a problem, but some places do have grilled items that can sometimes be something you can eat. A lot of places have a menu on line with nutritional info and that can help with finding options that should work for you.


----------



## fluffy1856 (Apr 17, 2011)

YES!!!! And what makes it sooo frustrating is that sometimes you are ok and when you go back to that same restaurant, you aren't.I am still trying to find my food triggers. I am being tested for food allergies next week so I hope to gain some information. I will be disappointed if I have no food allergies!We can always eat PHO soup/ its Vietnamese soups and the restaurants are popping up everywhere. They are big bowls of chicken soup with noodles in them. Never ever have gotten sick from eating there!!Good luck!


----------

